# Help!! My Stihl floods!



## millstanger (Mar 3, 2007)

I bought a Stihl 025 from a buddy at work. It ran great for a month with moderate use..... I am kind of new to the "chainsaw 2 cycle engine thing" but it seems to flood really bad, after a couple of pulls. i can get it running with some tinkering but after it cools down it doesnt seem to want to start....it just wants to flood... I beleive my carb. settings are off. I need some advice.please help!! Thank you.
,Jason


----------



## millstanger (Mar 3, 2007)

*millstanger*

Yep I think i am getting closer....( I am such a rookie ) I have got it fired up twice but, as soon as i set the master control switch to off and try to start it right back up nothing.....i still think i have carburator issues.
, Jason


----------



## windthrown (Mar 3, 2007)

*Pop the choke back after a few pulls...*

Most Stihls will flood if you leave the lever on full choke for more than 3 or 4 pulls. The trick is when it is cold to pull a few times until it almost fires or fires a few times, and then move the lever to the fast idle setting and then pull again. It takes a while to get the hang of them. Make sure that the air cleaner is free of dust and dirt (wash and dry it). That can easilly mess up your air intake and cause the saw to not start as well and run too rich. Also make sure that it does not have a fouled spark plug. A bad plug can make starting hard as well and tend towards it flooding more when starting. Also make sure you are using fresh mid to super grade gas with a good rated oil mixed in.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 3, 2007)

Also once they are hot usually you can start them in idle mode, or in fast idle mode if they have cooled off a bit.


----------



## millstanger (Mar 3, 2007)

*millstanger*

Yeah... i found that it does start right up in idle mode.... when warm. but yeah the spark plug looks good, the air filter looked like it could be replaced (clogged with oil and saw dust) i though that i was doing good with carb settings until i put the air filter and carb cover back on. It seemed that everything changed after i put them back... i was just trying to trouble shoot. (once again i am a rookie to say the least).
, Jason


----------



## millstanger (Mar 3, 2007)

???


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 3, 2007)

Assuming you have a two screw carb, without any limiter caps... screw in the H and L screws (NOT the LA screw) until they gently seat. Then turn them (CCW) until exactly one turn out.

Replace your plug... when you have it out turn the saw upside down and pulll a few times to get the old gas out of the crankcase.

Then start it the way it is supposed to be started. Control lever all the way to choke, pull until it pops or coughs ONCE, but not more them 7 pulls, then move the contol lever to the "hot start" postion", one pull and it should roar to life.. blip the throttle, and it will return to idle. If it won't idle, turn up the LA screw a bit, then back it off until the chain just stops moving.

Messing with the carb settings to overcome any other problem is not the way to go...


report back, and we'll take it from there...


----------



## millstanger (Mar 3, 2007)

*millstanger*

Yeah I have 2 screws and "L" screw and and "LA" screw i have tampered with both of them previously. I follwed your instructions with the "L" screw but i have no "H" screw so it started up with acouple of pulls. and ajusted the "LA" screw until the chain stopped running. but once again after it toars up and runs for five min...I try to start it agian 10 min later and the flooding starts again. back to pulling the plug out....I feel really dumb sometimes. I will get it figured out sooner or later. thank you guys for your help!

, Jason


----------



## Mtnman4ever (Mar 3, 2007)

All saws flood if you leave the choke open for more than a few minutes. It usually is not a big deal a PITA to be sure .

One is to let is sit for 1/5 hor and try the saw at half chokealso if it has adecmporssion valve use it . Iam notas familair with smaller Stihls 

Go to your Stihl dealer seeing it is new saw have them look at it you might needa new Spark plug as the carbon from a floedd engine will make yours uslelss it is easier to just have a few than clean it i do clean some if needed . 
also when you finsh work clean it as best you can thart of the cluctch cove clean oput all the crud 
clean your filter a few soilinftaps will get most dust out or some use a light air pris painters use to clean themwater will also yo ypu need good pressure 

One thing a good straight pull shpuld start the saw or at least trun it over once you hear the saw tub over close yourchoke and use the decompression vavle a good stong striaght up pull on the starter should do it . 
also nver store it with the decomporsion valve in or the choke lever out 


ther are soem Guys Thall a still rep might help


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 3, 2007)

millstanger said:


> Yeah I have 2 screws and "L" screw and and "LA" screw i have tampered with both of them previously. I follwed your instructions with the "L" screw but i have no "H" screw so it started up with acouple of pulls. and ajusted the "LA" screw until the chain stopped running. but once again after it toars up and runs for five min...I try to start it agian 10 min later and the flooding starts again. back to pulling the plug out....I feel really dumb sometimes. I will get it figured out sooner or later. thank you guys for your help!
> 
> , Jason




I assume that when you go for a restart, you push the lever all the way down to choke, lift up up one notch to the hot start postion, then pull? Pulling with the choke on when hot will definitely flood the engine. If you're doing all of this, then you likely need a carb rebuild... but also check your tank vent. It may be starving, not flooding... and the resultant flooding may be from you pulling it over excessively. Maybe..

If your compression is low, it can also lead to a hard restart when hot.


----------



## millstanger (Mar 4, 2007)

*millstanger*

I got my monster to come alive after a new spark plug, air filter and a few adjustments of my carb due to a few friends from arborists on this forum. but thank you to all who helped me.... I will definitly come here for any questions with my tree cutting probs. thank you to "windtrhown" and " Lakeside53"!

,Jason


----------



## jure98 (Mar 23, 2014)

hi,
i have the same problem,just my saw after flooded release the gas out of the block,so after few pulls on choke it is really wet beneath the muffler. the gas is very dirty and i have no idea where does it come from. Is it normal, to release the gas after flooding? what should i do?


----------

